# There should be RIG Gallery Section.



## sabret00the (Nov 22, 2007)

I'am a member of some more forums which are also powered by vBulletin where I've come across a section called "Rig Gallery" or "My Garage" section. In this section members can post (and boast) the monsters or machines that they own. Thinkdigit is definitely one of the best tech forums in India and I think this particular feedback if inducted in the website would make it even better and at par with other forums. Also, another concern is that the size of the profile picture (no the avatar) is extremely small compared to what other forums offer. This is just a feedback or suggestion from a old member. Opinions are requested from all. 
@ Supermods and Superadmins...kindly forgive me if I has crossed my lines but I would request you to take this good stride as a simple suggestion to make this forum even better.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 22, 2007)

^^+1 for that Bobby. Lets hope da supa mods n admins implement this as soon as possible


----------



## Pathik (Nov 22, 2007)

+1 / Bump


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Nov 22, 2007)

Completely agree with Bobby.. we should definitely have a "Rig Gallery" section..hope the admins take notice of the same...


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 22, 2007)

Me too agree.


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 23, 2007)

thank you for showing your interest in this cause guys...

I think threads like this Post ur Workspace Here are pretty popular and so if technically viable then we can easily have a section where we can upload images of our RIGs ,workstations ,etc. maybe using imageshack and so on...


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 23, 2007)

+999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
we all want this


----------



## xbonez (Nov 23, 2007)

+1...i too agree


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 23, 2007)

i too agree


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 23, 2007)

I agree too.
I also wish to have section for automobiles and cars,..sure many are intersted in that too...its askn boys thing.
Isnt it guys?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 23, 2007)

then y not i ?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 23, 2007)

+1


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 23, 2007)

for(rig gallery=1)
++i;


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 23, 2007)

to be true .. not even one for the member request or suggestion has been full filled till now
so this is just a waste of time on your part

so just leave this forum and participate in which u get what u want


----------



## Sykora (Nov 23, 2007)

To be fair, we did ask for, and get a programming section. These kind of requests aren't all that futile.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Nov 23, 2007)

But itll need moch more storage space on da servers if they plan to host the file by themselves as most other vbulletins do.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 24, 2007)

Yup fully support bobby's idea...........definetly a "rig gallery" must be allowed.


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 25, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> I agree too.
> I also wish to have section for automobiles and cars,..sure many are intersted in that too...its askn boys thing.
> Isnt it guys?


 
Wow thats infact a gr8 idea coz I dont think any other tech forum would have done that...I agree completely..


----------



## praka123 (Nov 25, 2007)

*-100*,for ppl who want to show off shud go to a dedicated forum somewhere in www.


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 26, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> *-100*,for ppl who want to show off shud go to a dedicated forum somewhere in www.


 
You didnt even get the point...anyways you have the right to voice your opinion though...


----------



## sabret00the (Nov 27, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> avatar size is ok ppl ....... why need big avatar \ sig ? which inturn slow ur net connection & then post same problem abt it .....
> 
> rig gallery = ok ...... bt img same should b small not of wallpaper size ........ same as threads on wallpaper & monthly desktop .......


 
Absolutely agree with you bro..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 16, 2007)

bump ^


----------



## confused!! (Dec 17, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> avatar size is ok ppl ....... why need big avatar \ sig ? which inturn slow ur net connection & then post same problem abt it .....
> 
> rig gallery = ok ...... bt img same should b small not of wallpaper size ........ same as threads on wallpaper & monthly desktop .......



completely agree..


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 2, 2008)

Bumpity !!!


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 2, 2008)

Test


----------

